# HAD ENOUGH ---- VOTE REPUBLICAN  NOV 3rd 2020



## nononono (Sep 13, 2020)

*HAD ENOUGH ---- VOTE REPUBLICAN NOV 3rd 2020.......!!!









THESE ARE POPPING UP ALL OVER THE PLACE....!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *HAD ENOUGH ---- VOTE REPUBLICAN NOV 3rd 2020.......!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought America was made great again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *HAD ENOUGH ---- VOTE REPUBLICAN NOV 3rd 2020.......!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo don’t vote for trump? He has been president for over 3 1/2 years and things have gotten worser and worser. You know that doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result is considered insanity?


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sooo don’t vote for trump? He has been president for over 3 1/2 years and things have gotten worser and worser. You know that doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result is considered insanity?


*You just described your Democrat Party.....
You know, the one that enslaved Blacks, denied 
them their God given Rights and started the KKK.....!

Yeah...You know all about that.*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## messy (Sep 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *HAD ENOUGH ---- VOTE REPUBLICAN NOV 3rd 2020.......!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had enough of a Republican President and republicans senate for 3 years? Vote republican on November 3rd!


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Had enough of a Republican President and republicans senate for 3 years? Vote republican on November 3rd!



*You see......yur twisted......just give it up.
You've had the shit kicked out of you daily.....*


----------

